# Abandoned School, Yazoo County, USA



## Maddie220790 (Mar 27, 2012)

This is my first post attempting photographs, so I'm hoping this works out!
These were taken on the way back after driving Route 66 in a place called Yazoo County.
It was an old school building which had since been used to house court documents including some murder scene photographs! There are more but these are just a selection 
Hope you enjoy!




DSC_0865 by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr




DSC_0833 by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr




DSC_0805 by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr




DSC_0785 by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr




DSC_0733 by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr




DSC_0744 copy by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr

Taken in a town called Ludlow....this was exactly as it was found! Kids 



DSC_8080 by Madeleine: A hilarious distraction, on Flickr


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice start to your posts


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Mar 27, 2012)

Top stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## Maddie220790 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you very much  Glad you enjoy! Will upload more soon!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Mar 27, 2012)

Not much left, but nice to see a place from across the pond!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice one,great pics.


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice shots mate


----------



## Scaramanger (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice pics..keep em coming...


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice photographs! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Maddie220790 (Mar 28, 2012)

These comments make me happy seeing as these are going into my exhibition!  Fankoo!


----------



## TimeIsTheEnemy (Mar 28, 2012)

Love the fourth shot, great tones to all of them 
Wish my first post was like this haha


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 28, 2012)

Good pics.


----------

